# Winamp AVS plugin for OBS on Mac



## Raditude (Jan 20, 2019)

I've always been interested in motion graphics. I got my start playing around with the AVS system on the old Winamp 2 and the early versions of Winamp 5. I've since learned how to use After Effects, and can render videos with motion graphics.

However, I'd like to start streaming on Twitch, and would like to include live motion graphics that flow with the music. Of course, I could setup Winamp with AVS display and screen capture it, but that seems like it might not be the most efficient way to do it. I would like a plugin made for OBS Studio to natively run AVS graphics designed in Winamp, and overlay them with alpha transparency.

I was originally a Windows user, but have now switched to Mac, so I would like something universal or at least made to work on the Mac platform.

Thanks for all that you do to make OBS awesome.


----------



## Raditude (Jan 20, 2019)

Cross post with Winamp Forums:

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=454157


----------

